# Fast Passage 40



## Arclight (Nov 20, 2009)

I have recently acquired a 2000 Fast Passage 40 (the only one). It was built by Northern Marine using the hull molds from the Fast Passage 39. The main differences being airex coring above the waterline and in the deck with kevlar reinforcing in the bow. It would be nice to be in contact with other Fast Passage owners in order to exchange information. Perhaps a forum? Please feel free to contact me.


----------



## ticaf (Aug 31, 2005)

Hi
I have a fast passage 39, and would be interested to discuss with you. Please contact me in PM. Thanks.


----------



## revmike (Jul 22, 2014)

welcome


----------



## Runstopable (Aug 21, 2018)

Hi Arclight,

are you still the owner of the Fast Passage 40? Just curious if you are planning to sell her any time soon. If not, would you still share some pictures?


----------



## Arclight (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi Runstoppable! Yes, I still have her and she has been wonderful! I am now in Portugal after doing a trans Atlantic crossing with her last June. In late October we will sail to the Caribbean for the winter. I might consider selling her next spring. I’ll post more pictures soon.


----------



## Runstopable (Aug 21, 2018)

Hi Arclight. Thanks for your reply. Would you mind to keep me updated via PM? Can't wait to see some more pics, and let me know if you need some crew for the crossing . Whats her name btw?


----------



## Arclight (Nov 20, 2009)

Will do, I’ll post some pix for you. I’m set for crew, but if that changes I’ll let you know. Her name is Atlantic.


----------



## Julian Rojas (Mar 22, 2021)

Arclight said:


> I have recently acquired a 2000 Fast Passage 40 (the only one). It was built by Northern Marine using the hull molds from the Fast Passage 39. The main differences being airex coring above the waterline and in the deck with kevlar reinforcing in the bow. It would be nice to be in contact with other Fast Passage owners in order to exchange information. Perhaps a forum? Please feel free to contact me.


I acquired a fastpassage 39 in 2019, first Hull of Tollycraft S/V Bonnie, currently residing in Seward Alaska. I will be happy to contribute and being part of a forum


----------



## Arclight (Nov 20, 2009)

After many thousands of miles cruising over the last eleven years, including two transatlantic crossings, I have decided to put Atlantic, my beloved Fast Passage 40 on the market. Here is the Yacht World listing: fast-passage-40-3848147


----------



## Bullseye54 (3 mo ago)

Arclight said:


> After many thousands of miles cruising over the last eleven years, including two transatlantic crossings, I have decided to put Atlantic, my beloved Fast Passage 40 on the market. Here is the Yacht World listing: fast-passage-40-3848147


What will you take for Atlantic? What upgrades and maintenance have you done? Thanks


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

I wouldn't be surprised if she sold already. That was 16 months ago. But, you never know...


----------



## AWT2_Sail (Oct 12, 2021)

Still up for sale. 2000 Fast Passage 40 Cruiser for sale - YachtWorld
I have no relationship with the seller or yachtworld, but...


----------

